# 

## Redakcja

Zapraszamy do obejrzenia kolejnego odcinka serialu Muratora "Stan surowy bez błędów". Tym razem obserwujemy krycie dachu dachówką ceramiczną. Dekarz Jacek Karaś i inż. Robert Wiktor wyjaśniają, na czym polega dobrze rozmierzony dach, od której strony zaczyna się krycie dachu, kiedy wolno przeciąć dachówkę, co to jest wróblówka. Masa informacji przydatnych dla inwestora, który chce wiedzieć, czy jego ekipa dobrze kryje dach.

* Zobacz film:


*
ZAPRASZAMY DO OBEJRZENIA CAŁEGO SERIALU "Stan surowy bez błędów"!

----------


## ErwinBoryna

a co to za dachówka którą kryją? jaka marka i model?

----------


## jeltyn

Dokładnie, co to za materiał? Wie ktoś ?

----------


## tomraider

> Dekarz Jacek Karaś i inż. Robert Wiktor wyjaśniają, na czym polega dobrze rozmierzony dach, od której strony zaczyna się krycie dachu, kiedy wolno przeciąć dachówkę, co to jest wróblówka. Masa informacji przydatnych dla inwestora, który chce wiedzieć, czy jego ekipa dobrze kryje dach.


No właśnie nie wyjaśnili na czym polega dobrze rozmierzony dach ponieważ  nic nie wspomnieli o położeniu pierwszej dachówki względem rynny i ostatniej względem gąsiora( poza tym że się jej nie tnie ), nie wspomniano o rozmierzaniu dachówek wokół okien dachowych, wyłazów , kominów, lukarn itp. Dekarz opowiadając o spinkach nie wspomniał o strefach w których jest podwyższone ssanie wiatru i metodach mocowania czy spinania dachówek w tych miejscach,opisując strefy gdzie montuje dachówki na wkręty nie wspomniał o oknach wyłazach kominach itp. Nie wspomniano za wiele  o łącznikach (gwożdzie, wkręty, druty , kleje i cementy do dachówek ,silikony dekarskie) oraz o materiałach do uszczelniania dachówek w koszu typu taśmy rozprężne . Kratka wentylacyjna z grzebieniem nazwana w filmie wróblówką  żle zamontowana , jej bok nie przylega do dachówki szczytowej( co widać po linii cięcia łat)  i w tak powstałej dziurze chętnie się zagnieżdżają ptaki .Każdą dachówkę wolno i trzeba uciąć jeśli jest to potrzebne . Rozpoczęcie krycia dachówkami dachu przed wydmuchaniem i oczyszczeniem z  trocin krycia wstępnego sławy firmie dekarskiej raczej nie przyniesie bo to niestety  błąd w sztuce i to pierwszy widoczny już z daleka dla laika powód by przypilnować ekipę na dachu  :wink: 
     .Kolejny raz redakcja nie odrobiła lekcji nie konsultując scenariusza i dialogów w mistrzami dekarskimi których mamy na FM. Ale widać postęp .filmy są coraz lepiej technicznie kręcone. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> Dokładnie, co to za materiał?


Dokładnie nie powiem. Na filmie widać, że to Koramic  i któraś z renesansowych. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Redakcja

Dziękujemy za wasze wypowiedzi. To są pytania na kolejny film o układaniu dachówki. 

Dowiemy się, jaka to dachówka.

----------


## Redakcja

> a co to za dachówka którą kryją? jaka marka i model?


*Bogen - Tytan szlachetny.*

----------


## sympatic

ciekawy film!

----------


## connecTOMEK

co do filmu......
dziś murator to już nie to samo....
większość artykułów to sponsorowane materiały......nie wnikają.......
a potem wychodzą z tego "niby" opiniotwórcze historie.....oto efekt....

----------


## Dominika31

A polecacie jakieś sprawdzone dachówki?

----------


## DWakula

> A polecacie jakieś sprawdzone dachówki?


Mi polecono braasa - powiem , że zainteresowałem się temat i chyba warto wejść w tego producenta.
Jaki dach będziesz robić? Myślałaś nad modelem, technologią?

----------


## JendrzejJawor

> Mi polecono braasa - powiem , że zainteresowałem się temat i chyba warto wejść w tego producenta.


U mnie kolega ją kładł i mówił, że wygląda bardzo dobrze pod  względem estetycznym, bo technicznie minęło za mało czasu żeby się wypowiadać.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Myślę, że taka pseudo reklama firmie Braas nie jest potrzebna. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## JendrzejJawor

W jakim sensie pseudo reklama?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Pierwszy Twój wpis i niby o czym? Gdybyś określił dachówkę i wkleił zdjęcia byłoby OK. Drugi Twój wpis podobny. Jak inaczej to można odebrać jak nie pseudo reklamę.  Pozdrawiam.

----------


## JendrzejJawor

No możesz to odbierać jak chcesz, nikt Ci nie zabroni.

----------


## marekk410

bardzo ciekawa inicjatywa, mozna sie dowiedziec kilku ciekawych rzeczy, oczywsicie fachowcy juz wytkneli drobne nieścisłosci  :big tongue:

----------


## JendrzejJawor

Jest właściwie coś innego niż dachówka ceramiczna, co nie kosztuje dużo więcej, a jest lepsze?

----------


## Ralfii_VR

Ja mam Braasa Cisar, siostra ma Braasa ceramikę, obie dachówki bardzo dobrze spasowane i dobrze się układa, osobiście polecam

----------


## Henio86

Ja mam z Robena.
__________-
Tanie i atrakcyjne  ubezpieczenia pracownicze

----------


## JendrzejJawor

No braas to ma świetne opinie, a jak Heniu z Twoim Robenem? Ile masz?

----------


## dachowkaportugalka

Mnich - mniszka albo portugalka ( staroklasztorna) to najładniejsze dachówki - reszta to  efekt kompromisu jakości i ceny. Nikt jednak tego nie słucha- wszyscy pchają się po robena i koramica .... bo niemieckie. Taka nasza murzyńskość.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ... Taka nasza murzyńskość.


Twoja "murzyńskość" polega na tym, że jesteś zaślepiony jednymi klimatami. Akurat Mnich-Mniszka jest produkowana przez Koramica. Akurat takie pokrycie nadaje się na określony charakter dachu. Akurat w naszych warunkach klimatycznych przy śnieżnych zimach produkt mało przydatny.
A tak na marginesie to nazwy własne piszemy z dużej litery. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## gareml

@up 
zgadzam sie, przy naszym klimacie jest to zupelnie bezuzyteczne  :smile:

----------


## elrow23

jak film to i poradnik. w formie pdf znalazłem coś takiego - http://www.ebmpolska.pl/uploads/tx_t...dekarza_02.pdf

----------


## andziagandzia

super podręcznik dekarza od Creatona  :yes:  fajna i przydatna rzecz  :big grin:  dzięki

----------


## Wojtka

Jestem "na świeżo" po przeglądzie oferty jednego składu dachowego w Warszawie. Ma w ofercie dachówki ceramiczne, m. in. właśnie tę portugalkę, marsylkę itd., i one mają wszystkie certyfikaty dla naszej strefy klimatycznej, czyli bodajże tej B - Polska, Finlandia, Niemcy.

----------


## andziagandzia

ale jakich firm te dachówki??

----------


## mickow69

nazwy geolokalizacyjne kojarza mi sie osobiscie tylko z oferta creatona z tego co ostatnio widzialem w skladzie  :wink:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ... mają wszystkie certyfikaty dla naszej strefy klimatycznej, czyli bodajże tej B - Polska, Finlandia, Niemcy.


Tu nie chodzi o mrozoodporność tylko o kształt i związane z tym zawiewane duże ilości śniegu. Tym mało odpowiednim na polskie warunki kształtem jest np. Mnich-Mniszka. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## andziagandzia

dobrze Ci się kojarzy, Creaton ma w swojej ofercie właśnie albo marsylkę albo holenderkę np.  :yes:

----------


## mickow69

jesli chce sie miec nie standardowy dach i w unikalnym ksztalcie to wtedy ksztalt dachu robi sie taki zeby snieg sie zsuwal i wtedy oferta creatona jest trafiona  :smile:

----------


## andziagandzia

kształt dachówki przy tej kwestii jest dosyć ważny, jak nie najważniejszy  :smile:  mniej ważne, czy to Creaton, Braas czy inne firmy  :wink:  w naszych warunkach zimowych zaleganie śniegu na dachach jest dość dużym problemem.

----------


## mickow69

tak samo jak pisalem kat spadu dachu gra istotna role, bo od tego zalezy czy snieg bedzie sie zsuwal, no ksztalt dachowki takze, ja mam na dachu creatona i spadzisty dach, dzieki niemu nie ma zadnego problemu z zalegajacym sniegiem  :smile:

----------


## andziagandzia

bo trzeba dobrze dobrać dachówkę do kształtu dachu, zależy czy dach masz spadzisty czy płaski  :roll eyes:

----------


## elrow23

odpowiedni dobór do kształtu dachu na pewno jest istotny, ale sama dachówka i jej wzór ma też spore znaczenie jeżeli chodzi o zsuwanie się śniegu

----------


## elrow23

a jeszcze tak a propo filmu, to również dostepne są podręczniki creatona odnosnie tego jak prawidłowo kłaść dachówkę

http://www.ebmpolska.pl/serwis/instr...azukrycia.html

----------


## mickow69

ja uwielbiam dachówki Creatona ostatnio moje serce podbija dachówka TITANIA, która jest wspaniała  :smile:

----------


## andziagandzia

wspaniała pod jakim względem?

----------


## JendrzejJawor

Aaa pewnie chodzi mu o wygląd, bo technicznie to teraz najbardziej zaawansowany jest m.in. tegalit protegon

----------


## elrow23

to czy najładniejsze to jest zawsze kwestia gustu danego klienta i na ten temat cięzko dyskutować. wazny aby producent miał sporo różnych wzorów

----------


## mickow69

creaton ma sporo roznych wzorow to prawda i bogata palete kolorow, ale jaksciowo bije wszystkich innych  :smile:

----------


## JendrzejJawor

Nie przeczę, że ma wiele wzorów, ale jakościowo nie bije na głowę, ponieważ bardzo wiele firm idzie z nimi łeb  w łeb

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

No właśnie. Jak się się pisze, że bije to warto napisać kogo i za co? Trudno mówić, że jakaś dachówka jest lepsza czy gorsza nie podając w czym tkwią różnice. A skoro już piszemy o dobrych to trudno pobić produkty Meyer-Holsen. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## mel22

Witam! Jak myślicie, czy krokwie 14x7 wydolą pod dachówkę cementową? Mam dach dwuspadowy, wydeskowany o nachyleniu  40 stopni, spięty jętkami, płatwie o długości 11 m o przekroju 14x14, która są podparte w 3 miejscach.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

A jakiej odpowiedzi oczekujesz? To pytanie należy skierować do konstruktora. A swoją drogą to jakieś archaiczne przekroje. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## mel22

No nie najnowszy dom ale takie są. Może ktoś już stanął przed takim dylematem więc szukam zdania na forum fachowym rzecz jasna a nie pod budką z piwem.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Porady na Forum nie mają żadnej mocy projektowej a na ich anonimowych  twórcach nie ciąży żadna odpowiedzialność. Nawet jak ktoś miał podobny problem to dach dachowi nie równy. Dociążenie starej więźby  kilkoma tonami pokrycia musi być poprzedzone stosownymi obliczeniami i odpowiedzialnością konkretnej osoby. Konieczna też będzie wizja lokalna i ocenienie stanu więźby, wieńca ( o ile jest) i ścian. Stąd moja rada abyś udał się z tym problemem do konstruktora. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## mel22

Dzięki tak zrobię, udam się do konstruktora. Cieszy mnie jednak fakt, że z góry nie zdyskwalifikowałeś krokwi 7x14 pod dachówkę. A jeszcze jedno pytanie, czy dachówka Meyer Holsen faktycznie jest lżejsza od cementowej tak jak podają na stronach internetowych, czy to tylko reklama.

----------


## mel22

Na niemieckiej stronie Meyer Holsen Revensberg podają inną wagę niż na polskiej stronie. Coś to jest nie tak

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Są różne typy dachówek i można pokusić się o poszukanie najlżejszej. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## mel22

Ok, ale  czy ktoś na forum może pomóc wyjaśnić na czym polega różnica dachówki Meyer Holsen Ravensberger, a dachówki Meyer Holsen Ravensberger eco. Jest cieńsza, mniejsza, czy też inny surowiec użyto. Z niemieckiej strony nic nie wynika poza różnicą w wadze. Na naszej jest lżejsza na niemieckiej cięższa. Może na Polski rynek rzucają gorszy produkt.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

A niby dlaczego gorszy? Pozdrawiam.

----------


## mel22

Tylu fachowców, a nikt nie zwrócił uwagi na różnice w produkcie na polski rynek, a produkcie na niemiecki. Szkoda.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Jakie różnice? I jaka szkoda? Pozdrawiam.

----------


## spięty

A co do dachówek, to które byście wybrali: dachówki zakładkowe czy karpiówkę? Która jest łatwiejsza do krycia?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Wybór dachówki zależy od charakteru dachu i od upodobań żony właściciela. Łatwiejsza w kryciu jest dachówka zakładkowa falista bo wybacza drobne błędy powstałe przy montażu łat. Natomiast karpiówka umożliwia wykonanie falistych dachów i takich form jak "wole oczka". Natomiast wszystkie dachówki płaskie umożliwiają wykonanie koszy czy obróbek kominów na "nokach" czyli bez żadnych uszczelek co obrazują zdjęcia z moich realizacji. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## JendrzejJawor

A jaka jest różnica w tej masie dachówki?

----------


## dachowkaportugalka

Najbardziej praktyczna z dachówek jest zakładkowa- najlepiej wysoki profil. Gubi nierówności. Ma ponadczasowy charakter - na pewno nie będzie cię drażniła po latach. Mój kolega długo się zastanawiał nad dachówką i wybrał po prostu to co było reklamowane i to co kupowali wszyscy holenderkę płaską. Jego sąsiad wybrał dachówkę esówkę wysoką z Nelskampa H10. Od tego momentu koledze jego dach przestał się podobać a wydali te same pieniądze. Patrzcie na design- jak wszyscy chodzą w dresie, nie golą się i kupują dachówki Holenderki płaskie czy inne allegry9 to nie znaczy że wy też musicie tak robić. Poszukajcie na rynku czegoś ładnego i stylowego. Mnich-mniszka, Portugalka, Esówka. Nie musi byc glazura ani angoba.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Trendy w modzie kształtują rynek. Jak firma nie ma w ofercie dachówki płaskiej to jej obroty spadają stąd praktycznie wszyscy mają. Ważne, że jest wybór. Można tak ze sto razy zachęcać do zakupu Mnich-Mniszka i efekt będzie mizerny. To dachówka na specyficzny dach i nie na nasz klimat. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## wiesiek6308

A widać układanie na oko bo fale w rzędach jak na Dunaju.Przynajmniej  co kilka rzędów łata do boku i dalej naprzód. Widać to od dołu do góry a co dopiero jakby pokazali  po skosie.. Nie dopracowali tego filmu albo rutyna zjadła.

----------


## elrow23

dachowkaportugalka - design jest podstawą, no chyba, że ktoś patrzy rzeczywiście dookoła siebie co mają na dachu i oby się nie wyróżniać bierze to samo. ja osobiście nie mogę patrzeć na osiedla domków, które wyglądają identycznie od gruntu, aż po dach.. pogubić się w tym można

----------


## mickow69

czasem warto sie dopasowac, czasem nie, to jest kwestia osobistych przemyslen i kalkulacji  :smile:

----------


## mariusz1a

bardzo fajny film


profil

----------


## elrow23

coś ten link nie działa. a tak w ogóle ktos juz to wrzucał?

http://tv.muratordom.pl/budowa-i-rem...-od-do-z,1161/

----------


## janusz79

muszę obejrzeć ten link co wrzuciłeś, może dowiem się czegoś ciekawego  :smile:

----------


## dort

ja z ciekawości też, nie chce być zielona, kiedy przyjdą mi wymieniać dach :smile:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Czy już firmę Creaton nie stać na lepszą reklamę tylko takie beznadziejne wpisy w kilku wątkach? Pozdrawiam.

----------


## janusz79

film o tyle ciekawy, pokazuje naprawdę kilka fajnych rzeczy, można zauważyć parę przydatnych mechanizmów, a dachówka Creatona Titania piękna!  :smile:  kolego skoro tak to przynajmnie powiedz czemu tak uważasza  :smile:  bo narazie to widzę żałość i zgryzote od Ciebie bijącą  :wink:

----------


## dort

piszę o Creatonie, ponieważ chce się czegoś więcej dowiedzieć na temat dachówki Titania, którą sobie upatrzyłam, ale jakoś nie mogę się niczego dowiedzieć, ponieważ zamiast porady, czytam złośliwości;/

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

A czego byś się chciała dowiedzieć? Przecież wystarczy podjechać do hurtowni i zapytać. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## janusz79

ahhh kolego nick masz wręcz królewski, a ogłady tyle co nic  :wink:  aż żałość bierze jak się na te posty Twoje patrzy, bo przebija z nich małostkowość oraz prostota człeka, który za próg chatynki swojej nosa nie wystawia  :smile:  więc siedź i gnij sobie uzewnętrzniając swoje złośliwości w tym oto miejscu  :smile:

----------


## dort

dziękuję, że stanąłeś w mojej obronie, a Ty kolega "złośliwcze" miej na uwadze, że niektórzy ludzie mogą być samotni i nie mieć samochodu, a kupno dachówki dla nich to poważny wydatek, dlatego bądź proszę sympatyczniejszy, bo się tylko zapytałam... ;/

----------


## DACxxxAZ

Dla mnie Dort i Janusz79 to jedna osoba,a jak nie to jedna firma  :smile:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

I tak myślę, że wypisywanie takich bzdur to żenada i nie służy firmie Creaton. No ale jak się anonimowo pisze to pisanie takich bzdur uchodzi na sucho. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## JendrzejJawor

Albo po prosty kłótliwi ludzie jakich pełno w internecie. 
Ale może naprawdę chcą się czegoś dowiedzieć. 
A co do filmu to myślę, że ceramika jest chyba najlepszym pokryciem dachu, chociaż ostatnio zastanawiają mnie dość nowe dachówki cementowe tegalit protegon (piszę konkretnie, bo nie wiem jak nazywa się ta technologia), ktoś może coś o nich powiedzieć?

----------


## dort

dziwnie się wchodzi, loguje i czyta coś co jest: po pierwsze niezbyt miłe, a pod drugie nieprawdziwe, ale jak widać, teorie spiskowe są bardzo interesujące, ponieważ piszę o Creatonie w kilku wątkach, ponieważ chce się czegoś dowiedzieć, ale nie mogę wydobyć od tylu "fachowców" i "znawców" żadnej pożytecznej porady,a zamiast tego czytam o sobie w komentarzach, zamiast czytać o tym co mnie interesuje :sad:

----------


## janusz79

nie jedna i tam sama osoba, ale jak widzę Wasze komentarze to mam to w ulubionych zakładkach i często sprawdza jak wsiadacie na kogoś, czepiacie, itd.  :smile:

----------


## DACxxxAZ

Obydwoje zarejestrowaliście się na forum w tym samym dniu  :smile: 
Razem jesteście zainteresowani jednym tematem  :smile: 
Obydwoje zaczynacie posty z małej litery  :big grin: 
Jeden na zasadzie kogoś kto szuka czegoś co już znalazł,a drugi doradza  :smile: 

Co mam myśleć ?  :smile:   Pozdro.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

No co można o tym myśleć? Jest to podwójny byt albo nie byt :roll eyes: . Chce się czegoś dowiedzieć  ale tak naprawdę nie wie czego. Nie potrafi zadać pytania. Pisze w kilku watkach i ma pretensję, że niczego się nie dowiedziała. Nie może bądź nie potrafi skontaktować się hurtownia bo "nie ma samochodu" :wink: . Wybiera pokrycie, którego najprawdopodobniej nigdy nie da się na jej dachu zamontować. Buja w obłokach żeby nie powiedzieć, że porywa się z motyką na słońce :smile: . Pozdrawiam.

----------


## JendrzejJawor

Panowie zostawcie człowieka, lub ludzi. Robi co chce, a prawnie chyba nie można nic zarzucić, a taka jałowa dyskusja nic nie wnosi.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Zwróć uwagę, że żaden z nas żadną wypowiedzią tego człowieka czy tych ludzi nie obraził :no: . Odnosimy się tylko do formy tych wypowiedzi. Ale oczywiście masz rację :yes: . Z mojej strony na tym koniec. Pozdrawiam. :bye:

----------


## dort

nie jestem fachowcem, jestem kobietą, która w połowie nawet nie rozumie Waszej terminologii, dlatego nie wiem o co dokładnie mam pytać, ale też nikogo nie obrażam, mam nadzieje, tylko na pomoc :smile:

----------


## DACxxxAZ

Ja też mam nadzieję,że nikogo nie obrażam i ponadto nie jestem fachowcem ale kojarzę fakty i piszę co myślę  :smile:

----------


## swierczek

> nie jestem fachowcem, jestem kobietą, która w połowie nawet nie rozumie Waszej terminologii, dlatego nie wiem o co dokładnie mam pytać, ale też nikogo nie obrażam, mam nadzieje, tylko na pomoc


I prawdopodobnie otrzymasz pomoc, jeśli tylko zadasz konkretne pytanie  :smile:  A ja na razie widziałem tylko pytanie w stylu "chcę się czegoś dowiedzieć o firmie X". Sprecyzuj "czego", a pewnie dostaniesz merytoryczną odpowiedź od Andrzeja, który jest świetnym fachowcem  :smile:

----------


## JendrzejJawor

A ja wam Panowie nie zarzucałem obrażania, tylko stwierdziłem żeby zostawić temat, bo nie ma on sensu, bo on nagle nie zamilknie z powodu kilku niesprzyjających postów.

----------


## Wojtko55

Nie ma co się kłócić :0 Nie po to jest te forum  :smile:  Wracając do tematu postu to na przykładzie mojego kuzyna nie polecam ogólnie blachodachówki, może temu, że nie była z żadnej dobrej firmy, bo bym skojarzył nazwe. Ale już po 12 latach zaczęła lekko korodować, a farba pękać. Jeszcze chwila i znowu będzie trzeba zmieniać pokrycie

----------


## JendrzejJawor

Eee to tylko farba, można pomalować i zabezpieczyć przed korozją. 
A tak serio to prawda, że blacha dużo nie przeżywa, no nie licząc chlewu u ciotki na wiosce bo tam to blacha ma lat x a nadal się trzyma  :big tongue:

----------


## Wojtko55

Hhahahah No tak, tylko tam nie ma różnicy czy przecieka troche czy nie, jej estetyka również więc tak sobie pewnie jeszcze drugie tyle poleży ^^

----------


## JendrzejJawor

Poleży na pewno, ale z tego co widziałem to chyba nawet nie przecieka  :big tongue:  
Ale też trzeba chorować na zbyt duże fundusze żeby dachówkę położyć na jakikolwiek budynek gospodarczy.

----------


## Wojtko55

No tak co racja to racja ^^ Tylko niestety pewnie występuje tu paradoks , że jak pokrycie dachowe nie odgrywa wielkiej roli to nic  z nim się nie dzieje, a jak by się taką blache położyło na dachu domu i próbowałoby się o nią dbać to już tak kolorowo pewnie by nie było  :smile:

----------


## JendrzejJawor

No niestety malowanie blachy jest kosztowne, a trzeba malować, bo szybko zardzewieje.

----------


## Wojtko55

No niestety, czasami zdarzają się takie blachy, że malować trzeba już po 6-7 latach i zaraz zaczyna korodować, a "koszta, koszty" gonią  :smile:

----------


## JendrzejJawor

Dokładnie. Tak samo jest z rynnami metalowymi, jeżeli nie są cynkowane to też szybko mogą korodować, a cynkowane są sporo droższe.

----------


## Wojtko55

Za jakość trzeba zapłacić, ale jednak warto wydać raz więcej, niz potem co chwile męczyć się z kolejnymi wydatkami to na impregnacje, malowanie. Przynajmniej takie jest moje zdanie  :smile:

----------


## JendrzejJawor

No ja akurat ostatnio pomagałem montować PCV z braasa i wydają się wytrzymałe, a przynajmniej nie trzeba malować.

----------


## hanias78

Ja mam blachodachówkę już 14 rok i ani śladu korozji. Nie wiem od czego to zależy, bo szczerze mówiąc obleciał mnie mały strach jak tak czytam te wasze opinie. Ja w każdym razie jestem bardzo zadowolona i nie planuję wymiany pokrycia w najbliższych latach

----------


## JendrzejJawor

A masz ocynkowaną, bo wtedy to trochę inna historia.  
Ale i tak nie przetrwa pewnie 30 lat, bo to jest "zarezerwowane" dla dachówki.

----------


## Wojtko55

No może nie tylko zarezerwowane dla dachówki, ale racja przy blachodachówce to na pewno ciężej jest  osiągnąć tak dobry wynik bez żadnych prac przy niej.  Co do rynien to JendrzeejJawor montowałeś te rynny StabiCor, czy mają też inne systemy rynnowe? A jak jest tam z połączeniami zaciskowymi  ?  :smile:

----------


## JendrzejJawor

Jeżeli się nie mylę to był ten stabicor, a połączenia po prostu szybkie i wygodne. Nie wiem jak to inaczej określić, bo nie zajmuje się tym na co dzień.

----------


## Wojtko55

OK, dzięki wielkie za odpowiedź  :smile:  Bo się zastanawiałem czy od razu z dachówką brać system rynnowy czy odzielnie dokupić.

----------


## JendrzejJawor

Jeżeli bierzesz dachówkę od braasa to myślę, że niegłupim pomysłem będzie kupno z tej samej firmy (po prostu wygoda), bo jednak te rynny się aż tak bardzo nie różnią jak dachówki.

----------


## Wojtko55

Pod względem estetycznym to racja, ale jednak pod względem wykorzystania materiału i ulepszeniom przez na przykład profile zamknięte zwiększające odporność na odkształcenia już tak. Ale myślę, ze chyba własnie tak zrobię, a może jeszcze jakąś lepsza cenę będzie dało się uzyskać  :smile:

----------


## JendrzejJawor

W sumie masz rację, myliłem się mówiąc, że tak bardzo się nie różnią, bo profile zamknięte to jednak nie jest standard przy rynnach PCV.
Może Ci się uda, warto próbować.

----------


## KrystianMendog

Witam. Jak poznać profile zamknięte? Czym się one charakteryzują?

----------


## Mateo33

No oczywiście  :smile:  Bo nie zawsze "fachowiec" kórego wybraliśmy ma we wszystkim rację, chociaż i nie zawsze powinniśmy się wtrącać do jego fachu, więc wszystko z umiarem  :smile:

----------


## JendrzejJawor

Masz całkowitą rację, nie ma co się wtrącać, gdy tak na prawdę nie mamy pojęcia o danym zagadnieniu, bo tylko można napsuć krwi. Trzeba szukać sprawdzonej ekipy, która sama z siebie zrobi dobrze.

----------


## Wojtko55

Jak to mówią: "Pozorny zawsze ubezpieczony"  więc warto przynajmniej trochę wiedzieć na dany temat, bo może jednak w pewnym stopniu stać sie pomocne. To prawda trochę ciężko znaleźć dobrą firmę dekarską, więc i nad tym trzeba trochę posiedzieć. Ja na szczęście nie mam tego problemu  :wink:  :wink:

----------


## JendrzejJawor

No niestety z firmą dekarską nie jest prosto, firm jest dużo, mało się o tym rozmawia, bo rzadko się kładzie dachówkę, więc łatwo o błąd.

----------


## Wojtko55

Chociaż teraz coraz częściej widuję prace przy kryciu dachu dachówką, a nie jak to kiedyś było tylko blachodachówka i dobrze, że w końcu w coraz większym stopniu sie od nich odchodzi  :wink:  :wink:

----------


## JendrzejJawor

To oczywiste, że dobrze, bo to wychodzi nam na dobre. Producenci dachówek na szczęście nie postarzają produktów i one nadal wytrzymują dziesiątki lat, a nie tak jak robią firmy które produkują np. telefony (mija gwarancja i telefon się psuje). A dachówka zawsze będzie lepszym i trwalszym wyborem od blachodachówki.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Pozwolę sobie zwrócić uwagę na fakt iż blachodachówki jako imitacja dachówki  to bardzo dobry produkt tam gdzie nie można zastosować oryginału. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## JendrzejJawor

A jakie są inne tańsze od dachówki produkty, oczywiście oprócz blachodachówki.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Praktycznie nie ma. Teoretycznie może być papa lub nasączona tektura czyli np. Ondulina. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Wojtko55

Tylko, że niestety w porównaniu pod względem estetycznym do dachówki to odstają strasznie. Ta papa i ondulina jakoś wzroku nie przyciągają , a co do wytrzymałości to jak to u nich wygląda to nie wiem, ale pewnie znacząco gorzej niż przy dachówce ?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Oba materiały to pokrycia tymczasowe. Szacunkowa żywotność to około 10 lat. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## JendrzejJawor

Dzięki wielkie za odpowiedź, bo ciekawiło mnie to. To teraz pytanie w drugą stronę: co jest droższe od dachówki i oczywiście jak się sprawdza.

----------


## Wojtko55

Łooo myslałem, że jednak trochę dłużej, ale skoro tak w ogóle takie pokrycie jest bezsensowne, bo co 10 lat zmieniać  to nie robota...

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Droższym pokryciem od dachówki będzie łupek żywotność około 300 lat. Droższymi pokryciami będą również strzecha i wiór osikowy. Trudno mi określić ich żywotność. Pokrycia te nadają na określony charakter domu. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Wojtko55

To prawda wszędzie strzechy i wóru osikowego nie ułożymy i nie wszędzie to pasuje. Dzięki wielkie za poszerzenie wiedzy  :smile:

----------


## eryk16

Warto wspomnieć o miedzi. :bye: Pozdrawiam

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Oczywiście materiały szlachetne jak najbardziej np. Tytan-cynk czy małoformatowe pokrycia aluminiowe firmy Prefa. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Janek1979

Panowie,a jak z ich wytrzymałością względem innych pokryć, pap lub dachówek??
lepsze, gorsze, ktoś umie powiedzieć?(domyślam się, że do tego trzeba pracować z wieloma różnymi pokryciami, dlatego pytam,czy ktoś jest w stanie wydać taką opinię)
Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Najtrwalszy jest łupek do 300 lat, następnie dachówka dobrze wentylowana 100~150 lat, blachy szlachetne i dachówka cementowa 50~80 lat, strzecha , wiór osikowy do 50 lat. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## KrystianMendog

Mógłby ktoś wrzucić ładnie ułożony łupek, bo niestety google nie jest zbyt pomocne, bo łączy setki wątków, a do ciekawi mnie jak to może wyglądać.

----------


## JendrzejJawor

Jest to temat wyjątkowo ciekawy, bo jednak mało osób posiada takie pokrycie, a wychodzi, że jest ono najtrwalsze.

----------


## JendrzejJawor

Pewnie masz rację co do ceny, dlatego spora większość inwestuje w dachówki. Ale z drugiej strony kto by nie chciał wydać trochę więcej i mieć spokój przez kilka pokoleń?  :big tongue: 
Jeśli ma ktoś zdjęcia to niech podrzuci, chętnie zerkniemy.  :smile:

----------


## JendrzejJawor

Hm, no tak, ten cisar jest dobrą opcją. Ale jeżeli chcemy budować dom na pokolenia i nie sprzedawać go nikomu, tylko dzieciom oddać to ten łupek byłby ciekawym rozwiązaniem według mnie.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> Dachówki betonowe mają problem ze ścieraniem się koloru - niezależnie od tego jaką powłoką się go ochroni. ..


Wiesz to z autopsji czy tylko tak Ci się wydaje? Pozdrawiam.

----------


## JendrzejJawor

Chyba kolega jedynie gdybał i nie chce nam odpowiedzieć.

----------


## kujawiaczek

Ciekawy filmik, dzięki za wstawkę. Szkoda, że wcześniej nie ogarnąłem tematu, mógłbym sporo zaoszczędzić...

----------


## budowlaniec janek

FIlmik faktycznie dobry zawsze można dowiedzieć się czegoś nowego, dzięki za wrzutkę.

----------


## Gontowy

No a jak temat tańszego od dachówki pokrycia nie do końca przeminął, to jeszcze wspomnę o gontach asfaltowych. Ostatnio pojawiają się ładne wzory. O żywotności ciężko mówić, bo to co było sprzedawano jeszcze 7 lat temu ma się nijak do dzisiejszych produktów. Na moje oko te nie z marketu muszą 15-20 lat trzymać się.

----------


## cieplyc

Super film. Dziekuję. A macie jakieś może filmy o obróbkach komunu i układaniu blach z posypką? Dzięki z góry

----------

